# Is it just me...?



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2002)

OK, it's 7.24pm my time, which means it's 1.24pm Central Time in the US.  It's Monday, the busiest day of the week.  

The boards are running fine for me right now.  No clogging up or anything, despite the fact that it's lunchtime in the US right now.  Is everyone else managing OK?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2002)

Guess I spoke too soon.

I'm getting *really* fed up of this.  Can't get support from the vB people unless I have a computer degree, certainly can't figure it out myself.  And it's not just the boards which go down, it's the whole site - for 3-4 hours every day.

It's going to reach the point where I just shut the boards down for several hours every day so that at least the main site is running.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 11, 2002)

So the problems haven't resolved themselves.

Weird, I've yet to experience any slowing down. It's loading much faster than the old boards ever did.


----------



## Grazzt (Feb 12, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *So the problems haven't resolved themselves.
> 
> Weird, I've yet to experience any slowing down. It's loading much faster than the old boards ever did. *




When are you logging in or visiting the site/boards. I run into the same probs Morrus is talking about every single day at just about the same exact time (and I am on a DSL connection). Also- I can't FTP into my site (timeout errors) when it is down.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 12, 2002)

I know this might sound selfish or petty but since it seemed to make no difference as far as speed goes could we have avatars and/or sigs back?  I miss my little cow's head *sniff*

(but I would rather have sigs enabled first).


Sorry to add to your list of worries, Morrus, you know I still think you're the best!  

**big cow hug**


----------



## Quartermoon (Feb 12, 2002)

Morrus, you need help.  Even a god like you cannot be expected to know all!

Isn't there anyone out there who _does_ have a computer degree who can step in and help?


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Feb 12, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *I run into the same probs Morrus is talking about every single day at just about the same exact time (and I am on a DSL connection).*




Put me down for a big "Me Too".  DSL, glacial connection speeds, I don't even bother anymore before 5pm CST at the earliest.

This just doesn't make any sense to me, unless it's something like the Hosting site just no having enough bandwidth to deal with thier 'lunch hour traffic' or something.

Are the Site and Boards on the same server, I've forgotten or missed anything about this.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Mark (Feb 12, 2002)

It might help to change the default views of the boards to use up fewer resources by setting them for two days.  Even when you aren't seeing more than one page on the General Forum at a time, doesn't the server still need to account for all of the threads on all of the pages that are shuffled in the default view?  I know that the default configuration still takes every thread into account right back to January 15th at this point and that is possible to view by clicking on the "last" link when viewing the fist page of the General Forum.

Also, there are a good number of threads that could be trimmed from the General Forum and others.  Anything that was closed or moved could easily be deleted.  If it was closed or moved more than a few days ago, it's just extra weight for the server to shuffle whenever it goes through its motions setting the order of threads with each view of each user.  Most Meta threads that have been resolved should be closed and deleted, I would think.

Two cents only...

As always,
Mark

www.CreativeMountainGames.com


----------



## KDLadage (Feb 12, 2002)

Morrus:

How much memory and free disk space does the server have? Has the disk been defragmented since it was installed?

I ask for several reasons... one, most all basic problems with windows based products can be solved with gratuitous amounts of additional memory thrown at them.

Second, if the free disk space is limited, then the swap file will not be able to operate efficiently.

Third, if the disk is fragmented, this can cause troubles with databases-type files.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 12, 2002)

I have tried to contact you ever day Morrus!

Are you ever using ICQ or IRC?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 12, 2002)

Geeze, with the number of geeks frequenting this board you'd think there'd be a couple who could help out and fix the problems. 

(J/K about the geek part. Well, no, not really. It's TRUE! And hey, I'm one of the aformentioned geeks)


----------



## Umbran (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, just as a bit of information, it is now 1:30 PM, Eastern Standard Time, and the boards are running just fine for me.  Maybe just a tough of lag, but nothing serious.  With teh work I have to do today, I can (and will) keep tabs on them for most of the afternoon...


----------



## Umbran (Feb 12, 2002)

About 2:30 PM, EST.  Boards still fine.

Roughly 3:30 PM.  Still operating fairly smoothly.  A page may occasionally load slowly (6 to 9 seconds on a cable modem), but the majority pop up in under 2 seconds.

Now about 4:30 PM... actually seems a little faster than an hour ago.  Again, the boards and site seem quite useable.

5:30 PM EST, and the boards are performing perhaps a touch slower than at 3:30, but not by much.  Certainly not slow enough to cause major upset.

I'm beginning to think that either the problem has been resolved, or people have learned to stop checking in to the sites _en masse_ at these hours.  Or, I'm just seeing an anomaly, and somehow todayis simply a low-traffic day for some bizarre reason...


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 12, 2002)

It's 1:40 Pacific time and the boards are running great for me right now.
That is a major suprise.


----------



## Vanye (Feb 12, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Guess I spoke too soon.
> *




Possibly, but I'll tell you this: for me, the boards are actually flying along today.  This is the first time in about 3 weeks that I've been able to read more than 5 or 6 message threads, and I'm connected at work via a shared T1.  It's been great for me, just like it used to be.

Totally anecdotal, of course, but I figured I'd let you know. 8)


----------



## XCorvis (Feb 12, 2002)

At this time yesterday (4:50 pm, US Central), the boards were so slow they were unuseable - and I've got a direct connection! I'm in the tech room of an ISP! Today they are much better, however.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 12, 2002)

3pm Pacific standard now, and the boards are still running great, simply amazing!
Morrus what did you do!?


----------



## madriel (Feb 13, 2002)

Yesterday the boards were down for me most of the day, but today they only slowed down around 1 pm EST.  I just logged off, but it's working so much better.

Thanks for doing such a great job, Morrus.  I wish I had the computer skills to help you, but I'm only a geek and not a technogeek.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 13, 2002)

4:30pm PST, and it's still working great.
Good job.


----------



## Nebin (Feb 13, 2002)

*Hey Boss*

Hi Boss sorry I've been away but those Hosers at Wotc has kept us hoppin doing the "Gnome and Halfling Kama Sutra for Dummies" book, I'm one tired Gnome but not too tired "to feel your pain". 

  Can't help with all the 'puter stuff but I put a basket of Shrooms (the little ones you liked so much ~nudge nudge~ ), the new Masters of the Wild and our new Iconic (ok so she Natural D20 Press's Iconic) Anna Kulpa on the red eye to London for your Valantine's Day , I'd have included Nadia but we don't want you to over do it do we  .

 Gotta run now but I'm back and got your back.............N


----------



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Hey Boss*



			
				Nebin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can't help with all the 'puter stuff but I put a basket of Shrooms (the little ones you liked so much ~nudge nudge~ ), the new Masters of the Wild and our new Iconic (ok so she Natural D20 Press's Iconic) Anna Kulpa on the red eye to London for your Valantine's Day , I'd have included Nadia but we don't want you to over do it do we  .
> *




Given the choice, I thnk I'd definitely prefer Anna over Nadia. Dwarves don't really do it for me -and Anna is kinda cute.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 13, 2002)

Well its 2pm EST here and the boards are running great.  Usually at this time of day I can't even get the main page to load.  Maybe things are looking better?  (Don't want to jinx it though - I'll shut up now  )


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

Yep - this is two days in a row that they are working fine without any hitches to speak of


----------



## Sabaron (Feb 13, 2002)

Don't know what you did, but I'm sure grateful!  Thanks Morrus!  The board problems seem resolved!


----------



## omokage (Feb 13, 2002)

ever since I set it to only show posts from the last 2 days, the boards have been working quite smoothly.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 15, 2002)

They have?

Because they're really slow on me now... 

Weird.


----------

